# Nice Pair



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas i managed to bag this pair today well pleased


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice shooting, Phil! Enjoy your dinner...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought I was going to see something different ,but yes , that is a nice pair also. lol,,


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice, good shooting!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great score! Those ought to be yummy.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Cheers fellas I have shot a few in my time but never ate one what's the best way to cook them roast them like a chicken?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

My wife makes wonderful dumplings or enchiladas, my two favorites.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

I think we all like the odd Dumpling now and again


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Again nice shooting, and very nice slingshot.

Please let me know more about it, okay ?......

Cheers Allan


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice shootin'.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Allan what would you like to know the core is 10mm thick aluminium with my home made cammo micarta machine bolts help hold the sales on just in case the epoxy fails but never has  to slits in the folk that holds bands on can change bands very fast in the field if needed hope this helps ATB Phil.


----------



## Roosika (Oct 13, 2013)

what bands are them and what ammo did you use ?


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Hahahahaha!! I've just looked at the picture and seen the twine holding that brace together!!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi Roosika the bands are 030 latex 1"x3/4 taper around 8" long ammo is 9.5mm hope this helps

Hi yeeharr yes that's what I use to Carrie them its stronger than normal string


----------



## yeeharr (May 26, 2010)

Where did you hit them? What distance were they? Nice shooting.


----------



## Roosika (Oct 13, 2013)

nice there just single ?


----------



## Roosika (Oct 13, 2013)

where can i buy it in the uk or internet ?


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Buy what?


----------



## Roosika (Oct 13, 2013)

the 030 latex


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

www.Simple-Shot.com


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Phil, it certainly looks a loverly shooter.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Roosika (Oct 13, 2013)

August West said:


> www.Simple-Shot.com


thanks ordering some


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi yeeharr I got one in the neck not sure with the other one I aimed for head so it must of hit some were there they were not that far 25- 30 feet hopeing to go again soon my friend has a farm he shoots on


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

No problem Allan bud 

Roosika yes I get all my latex from Simple shot if you would like to try a set pm me you addy I will send you a set to try


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

And yes they are single bands


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Generous offer phil... always the gent 

And nice shooting!


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

yeeharr said:


> Hahahahaha!! I've just looked at the picture and seen the twine holding that brace together!!


You need one of these for carrying small game  ...


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks great that lee how many will it hold


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

were they on the ground or were they roosting, i have shot them both ways but the dificulty in shooting them when they are roosting is actually finding the s*ds.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

phil said:


> Looks great that lee how many will it hold


10 mate


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

Done hunting with it till I get better bands


----------



## cueball.tech (Jan 3, 2014)

And heavier lead


----------

